# Booking A Suite?



## BLH (Mar 6, 2018)

Online I find no option to request a suite(two bedrooms with wall removed). How is that done? Can I book two bedrooms then request suite option? One concern I have is the noise that is produced when the removable wall is in place. I've read complaints of the wall making constant shaking noises as the train runs down the track. Any hints to fix that issue besides a drink and earplugs? Thanks.


----------



## Maglev (Mar 6, 2018)

I would suggest calling Amtrak to reserve a bedroom suite. I know of no way of doing this on-line.

I have heard of bringing shims along to silence rattles in a bedroom. I just find some paper or cardboard and fold it up to make a shim.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 6, 2018)

Note that the Superliner bedroom pairs that have connecting pocket doors are B & C and D & E. Not all agents know that and might book you into any two adjacent rooms thinking they all have connecting doors. They do not.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2018)

There is no way to request this online. You must call an agent to request specific rooms.

You can request 2 bedrooms online, and may get lucky and be assigned (for example) bedrooms E & D in the same car. More likely, the computer may assign bedroom E in one car & bedroom D in the other car!


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 6, 2018)

I do this almost monthly (next months trip is free on Rewards points). When the niece can't make it I get A or N for just me so I don't hear anyone thru the door and the toilet flushing.. You HAVE to call. If you have to...don't worry too much on non-adjoining. Book and keep calling back for a reassignment. They "hold" rooms, and if not paid, they are turned back in. So (I've heard this a number of times) train full...call back the next day...4 rooms opened up!

I always take 2 rubber door stops for that wall or the door, WD-40, cardboard pizza lid & duct tape (1 outta 10 ceiling vents actually close!).

Another reason to call: you can't mix points and cash on the same On-Line reservation...but no problem with a live person. And you really need to join the Rewards program as you get a special number to call where the say "Hello" and not "push 1 for this, push 2 for that" LOL Yes, if really busy you might hold for a minute, but not usually.


----------



## Sauve850 (Mar 6, 2018)

Like the pizza box idea. Ive used many things for the noisy door. Anything sturdy that will fit works.

Always travel with duct tape.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 6, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> Another reason to call: you can't mix points and cash on the same On-Line reservation...but no problem with a live person.


False. You can not pay for a reservation with points and cash. They must be two separate reservations, one cash, one points.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 6, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> RichieRich said:
> 
> 
> > Another reason to call: you can't mix points and cash on the same On-Line reservation...but no problem with a live person.
> ...


But you can split your trip into two reservations and use points for one part and cash for the other. In this case, you'd need to talk to an agent so that they can book so that you keep the same room (if you're booking a room). In this case, I'd call AGR, not the regular number, since you're using points. They can book the cash part at the same time.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 6, 2018)

This much you can do. Regular agents can make said reservations. But AGR members must have their 4 digit AGR PIN number.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 6, 2018)

Incidentally, I book all my trips except "coach" trips through AGR phone reps. They seem more helpful to me. The coach tickets I book on line.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 6, 2018)

You can mix and match for days...I have charged one room south and points for the other room and points for the car both ways and charge the two rooms back. All you need to do is call you AGR agent and tell them what you want to do. THEY do all the work! I can even specify what rooms (B & C) in what car (5340) Each room has its quirks and I've had most all of them over the years. Many years ago they actually "updated" one of the sleepers - screwed wood panel over the carpeted walls! LOL There are also two specific sleeper cars that are found only on the AT. Some split half room (A-E) and half roomettes (1-10), the others all rooms (A-N).


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 7, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> You can mix and match for days...I have charged one room south and points for the other room and points for the car both ways and charge the two rooms back. All you need to do is call you AGR agent and tell them what you want to do. THEY do all the work! I can even specify what rooms (B & C) in what car (5340) Each room has its quirks and I've had most all of them over the years. Many years ago they actually "updated" one of the sleepers - screwed wood panel over the carpeted walls! LOL There are also two specific sleeper cars that are found only on the AT. Some split half room (A-E) and half roomettes (1-10), the others all rooms (A-N).


If they are on separate reservations, yes you can mix points and cash. But you can't do that on a single reservation, which can be a problem when there's a discount or price difference by booking one reservation. An example would be booking certain connecting trains - the sum of the fares for each might not sum to the indirect one-reservation fare.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 7, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> RichieRich said:
> 
> 
> > You can mix and match for days...I have charged one room south and points for the other room and points for the car both ways and charge the two rooms back. All you need to do is call you AGR agent and tell them what you want to do. THEY do all the work! I can even specify what rooms (B & C) in what car (5340) Each room has its quirks and I've had most all of them over the years. Many years ago they actually "updated" one of the sleepers - screwed wood panel over the carpeted walls! LOL There are also two specific sleeper cars that are found only on the AT. Some split half room (A-E) and half roomettes (1-10), the others all rooms (A-N).
> ...


Correct.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 7, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> But AGR members must have their 4 digit AGR PIN number.


??? I take the AT almost monthly and usually use the AGR Agent as I mix cash & points. While I do _have _a PIN...I've never yet been asked for it! I don't even know what the purpose of the PIN is.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 8, 2018)

RichieRich said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > But AGR members must have their 4 digit AGR PIN number.
> ...


The four digit pin is used by regular Reservations Agents. AGR agents do not require it.

But you can not book one reservation with cash and points.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2018)

Presumably what is happening behind the scenes is the AGR is making two reservations, one for the cash portion of the trip and a second for the points?


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 9, 2018)

That’s the only way to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 9, 2018)

I don't care "how" they do it....Last month I paid $3,500 LOR-SFA-LOR. I tell them what I want, and they DO IT! LOL In 2 weeks I'll pay but the car is on points, however the trip after that is all on Points!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 9, 2018)

You should care. If you need to make a connection and their on two different reservations you're not guaranteed the connection.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 9, 2018)

If him and his car need to make a connection, there's a problem.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lol! [emoji23][emoji23] Touché Ryan! [emoji6] Of course I was referring to LD trains. [emoji4]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 10, 2018)

And again, there's the fact that you might be getting a worse fare. Connecting trains (as I've mentioned before) can have significantly lower fares when they're booked as such. So you actually do care and want to pay attention to how the whole itinerary is booked. If you really want to spend some points (and don't have enough for a whole trip), and know that it's the same price either way, and you have PLENTY of time in your connecting city (like more than a day), you're probably fine with two reservations, but otherwise BOOK IT AS ONE THING!


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 10, 2018)

Ryan said:


> If him and his car need to make a connection, there's a problem.


Hope the car makes it on to the connection! lol LOL @Ryan - I know YOU "get it"! LOL


----------

